# what decoys should I add to my snow goose spread



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

currently I have 120 bigfoots that are goose gloved , 75 silhouettes, 36 shells, 400 northwinds with 200 heads and 300 texas rags. I want to get rid of my texas rags and replace them with a better decoy. I have about $1,000 to spend. whould you guys spend it on shells , another windsock decoy such as deadlys or sillosocks or buy full bodys and get less? any input whould be great as I am some what new to snow goose hunting. Thanks


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

silosocks look great and are easy to set up and take down.I think there are better than the deadly decoys.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

But the short headed Deadlys are a nice touch to SSs


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Sillosocks :beer:


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

silosocks


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

So if I bought all sillosocks with my money whould you guys elliminate the rags or leave the 300 rags in the spread


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I would get rid of the rags the silloettes and the windsocks and switch over to all full bodies and one style of sock decoy ( my prefrence is silosocks) and go that way instead of the yard sale look to your spread. I think you'll find you increase your harvest if you do that


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Get rid of the Rags and sell them to a guy just starting out. Then he'll be infected with the Snow goose fever and will be spending hundreds or not thoudands of $ a year for years to come on decoys like the rest of us :lol:


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Go with the sillosocks.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Just obtained 960 more sillosocks, 4 new sillosock fliers, and the vortexer. Wow, do the fliers look great. I would suggest these in addition to the reg. sillosocks. (and no I am not a sillosocks rep.)

Adam


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

fungalsnowgoose said:


> I would get rid of the rags the silloettes and the windsocks and switch over to all full bodies and one style of sock decoy ( my prefrence is silosocks) and go that way instead of the yard sale look to your spread. I think you'll find you increase your harvest if you do that


:beer:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I agree 100% with fungalsnowgoose. When you get 1 of every decoy made I think it really takes away from good looking decoys. Think of it this way your spread is only as good as your worst decoy. It only takes 1 decoy to flare a flock.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

i would buy windsock deocys, probably silos, because when it comes to snow goose hunting it's a numbers game, and more is usually better


----------

